# Ideas for fish



## barbiegrl75 (Oct 5, 2011)

My tank is in it's 4th week of cycling and I am just looking through different fish and I thought I would get some opinions on what kind of fish I could get if I wanted a small community tank. I live in a dorm right now so I can't have a tank larger than the 10 gallon I have, so what kind of fish would work and what kind of numbers? I like guppies and colorful fish...I also think that panda cory are really cute...and maybe even what kinds of plants/decor I should invest in? Thanks


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Pygmy cories are the only ones that would work in a 10g.. I would make sure your tank is well established first however. So umm.. about the time you finish the year you should be good :x You could put a school of neon in there.. 6-8. Some shrimp (I would recommend you go with Red Cherry Shrimp or RCS is possible) and plants. Anubias nana and java fern are good durable plants. Dont forget plants need food as well though.. Seachem's Flourish+ is a great one.


----------



## giants1249er (Aug 3, 2011)

How about some platies and ghost shrimps. Or a dwarf gourami and dwarf cories and ghost shrimps.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Look at my signature and see what I have my 10 gallon stocked at so far. Also you could do some danios...like zebra danios or livebearers, like guppies,platys and mollys. Those are all very colorful.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cories for a 10 galon tank....panda..pygmeus..hastatus..habrosus...aspidora albater..a. pauciradiatus and a couple other aspidoras....
tetras.....neon..cardinal..silver tip..von rio..ember..fire green..head and tail light..red eye.. and a bunch of others..
danios and rasboras....there are lots of them...

plants....i always try to keep things in some kind of scale..what idiot would put a plant that gets 3 feet tall in a 10 gallon tank ?...lots of cryptocoryne...many of them give the appearance of a big sword plant in the smaller tanks..amazon swords will get 3-4 feet tall....also there are java ferns and anubias....the petites stay quite small and like java ferns shoud be attatched to pieces of driftwood or porous rock....


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah Panda cories would be good. Zebra danios are also fun because they swim around a lot, but it you want more colorful fish you might want to go with a small kind of tetra or platys or guppies. Rasboras would also be ok.


----------



## barbiegrl75 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks you guys! I still have a little while before I'm going to get the fish but when I do I'll post what I finally decided on. Any more suggestions...bring em on.


----------



## AnimalHouse35 (Jul 19, 2011)

Zebra Danios need at least a 4 foot tank. They are extremely active fish and keeping them in anything smaller would be mean.

I'd add a couple of mollies, 6 pygmies, and heavily plant is. Cories appreciate a sand substrate.
A male betta and loads of larger shrimp would be great, but most people don't like to dedicate an entire tank to 1 fish.
Dwarf gouramis, I'd say just 1. Some kind of tetra, maybe snails.

These are just options and it's all down to personal preference.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

you could try about 5 or 6 rainbow fish. I think they are super cool, but don't have much experience with them. This is just what I have heard.


----------

